# Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE



## hubiflyer1994 (20. Januar 2011)

*Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

hallo leute
da mir der boxed kühler von AMD so langsam nervt, wollte ich mir einen neuen kaufen.

Da ich nicht so viel ausgeben will würde doch der Arctic cooling freezer 13 in frage kommen. Der soll sehr gut sein.

Laut hersteller hat er eine Kühlleistung von bis zu 200 watt. (ich glaubs auch nicht ganz weil dieser richtwert sich normal auf 60°C bezieht)

Würde der Freezer 13 ausreichen. Auch fürs Ocen ??

Außerdem wollte ich fragen ob mein Netzteil fürs Ocen ausreicht.
BeQuiet Pure Power LC7 530 Watt (420 watt combined Power auf 12 Volt)
System:
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
ASUS M4A79xtd-evo
4GB GSkill PC3-12800 CL7
Nvidia GTS 250 (bisschen oced ca 5-10%)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

mfg alex

PS:Suche außerdem noch ein schönes gutes Gehäuse vielleicht gibts bei caseking ja ein gutes bundle mit cpu lüfter.


----------



## halacha (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

CPU -Kühler Arctic -Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 ist besser und leiser
PC-Komponenten CPU Prozessor AMD Kühler Sockel AM3 Kühler | hoh.de

STROMVERBRAUCH HÄLT SICH IN GRENZEN SIEHE LINK

Energierechner für Computer - Meisterkuehler

FÜR DAS ÜBERTAKTEN IST DIESER CPU-KÜHLER AM BESTEN
*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*


----------



## Kaktus (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

Äh, der Freezer 7 ist veraltet und deutlich schwächer als der 13. Wie kommst du den auf den Unsinn das der Freezer 7 besser wäre? 

Die 200W welche der Hersteller angibt sind mit Argwohn zu betrachten. Das funktioniert vielleicht bei 20° Raumtemperatur (bedenke den kommenden Sommer) und voller Lüfterdrehzahl, was dann auch sehr laut werden kann. Danach solltest du nicht gehen. Ansonsten, besser als der Boxed ist er allemal.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

also ich denke so ein lüfter schlägt meinen boxed niemals von der lautstärke.

wenn mein boced mal mit knapp 6000 U/min werkelt dann ists laut...

mfg alex

PS: warum der freezer 13 kann dem mugen 2 fast das wasser reichen laut tests.


----------



## elohim (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

Für seine größe schnediet der eigentlich ziemlich gut ab, halt nicht ganz so gut wie nur wenig teurere 120mm Kühler. 
Zudem lässt der Freezer 13h bei AMD CPUs nur mit lüfter nach oben gerichtet montieren, was aber Sinn machen kann, falls du dir ein entsprechendes GEhäuse zulegen solltest.

Ich würde aber doch eher einen 120mm Kühler nehmen; zB Gelid Tranquillo (26€), CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ (22€) oder auch Mugen 2 (32€), je nach Preisvorstellung.

Ein passendes, beliebtes Case, da gut verarbeitet, belüftet und aufgreäumt für den Preis, ist das Xigmatek Midgard...


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

ok.

den freezer 13 bekommt man halt aschon für 18 euronen.

mfg alex

...ich schreib heut auch voll den mist zusammen. *hust*Rechtsschreibung *hust* 

PS:rechtschreibpower wurde von der Textbeschreibung (4 stunden lang geschrieben) verbraucht.

EDIT: wie ist denn der neue Asgard III


----------



## elohim (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*



hubiflyer1994 schrieb:


> also ich denke so ein lüfter schlägt meinen boxed niemals von der lautstärke.
> 
> wenn mein boced mal mit knapp 6000 U/min werkelt dann ists laut...
> 
> ...



nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen in Kombination mit dem Freezer 13, lieber eins mit Netzteil unten und Lüfter im deckel...

zB sowas, wenns günstig sein soll:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » IKONIK Transform A10 Midi-Tower - all black version


----------



## jovialgent81 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

Wie wärs hiermit?

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Asgard Serie » Xigmatek Asgard "Freezer Edition"

BTW mein AC Freezer 64 Pro PWM hat meinen X3@X4@3,4Ghz eigentlich noch ganz annehmbar gekühlt.

Die Preis/Leistungstechnisch beste Wahl ist wohl aber dieser hier.

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

ok das transform a10 sieht net schlecht aus. 

Wie ist es von der qualität. sind staubfilter verbaut ?? Hat es ein Kabelmanagement??

mfg alex


----------



## elohim (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

keine Ahnung, ich hab einfach wahllos ein günstiges mit Netzteil unten und Lüfter oben rausgesucht, die Bewertungen scheinen ja nicht shclecht zu sein.

Persönlich würd ich dir wie gesagt dazu raten 20€ mehr in die Hand zu nehmen und das Midgard und den 212+ zu kaufen...


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

also sehr gut gefällt mir das lancool k58 bzw. das k62 weil das hat nen fenster und die zusätzlichen lüfter im deckel.
Was gibt es denn noch vergleichbares mit dem Mugen 2 ??

mfg alex

EDIT: würde mien netzteil eigentlich jetzt reichen fürs ocen der cpu und graka ??


----------



## elohim (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

Das Lancool gefällt mir auf jeden Fall, hatte ebenfalls mal überlegt mir das zuzulegen...

Für den Preis, also knapp über 30€, ist der Mugen 2 schon so ziemlich das beste was du bekommen kannst.
Für spürbar mehr Leistung muss man dann auch schon wieder deutlich mehr ausgeben...
Der EKL Nordwand (ab 36€) würde mir noch spontan einfallen, der sollte minimal besser sein als der Mugen 2...
Der nächste Preis Leistungmässig lohnenswerte Kühler wäre meiner Meinung nach der Thermalright Silver Arrow (58€)
oder gehts dir um die Optik?

Das Netzteil reicht auf jeden Fall!


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

hallo an alle
nach langer entscheidung werde ich mir bestimmt das bundle mit k62 und megahalems holen.

Habe da aber noch ein paar fragen dazu:
1.Ist da ein Lüfter für den megahalem dabei ??
2.wenn nicht welchen lüfter würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? (LED wären schön. Vllt kommt auch noch eine kathode rein. Sollte alos farblich zusammenpassen)
3. Würde der megahalems vom Luftstrom gut im k62 arbeiten weil ich kann den ja nicht in jede richtung drehen wegen AMD.
4. Wird der kühlerr schön fest am MOBO verschraubt ? (AMD 955)
5. Würde der Kühler meinen schönen ripjaws im weg sein ?? (2x2gb)
6.Welche WLP sollte ich benutzen ??

sind zwar viele fragen aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trozdem helfen.

mfg alex

PS: ich freu mich auf beleuchtungsvorschläge.(die gehäuselüfter will ich ertsmal nicht austauschen)

EDIT: ist das bundle überhaupt lohnenswert. (http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ie/Lancool-K62-Megahalems-Edition::12892.html) oder sollte ich eher gehäuse und kühler einzel kaufen, da der megahalems überdimensioniert ist, da ich jetzt nicht so der overclocker bin würde es aber gerne mal machen sobald die leistung nicht mehr ganz reicht.


----------



## GTA 3 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

Ich hab den Mugen 2 und bin eigentlich zufrieden ABER meine CPU wird nach ner Zeit 60 Grad bis 70 Grad warm. Mein Gehäuse ist der Asgard I. Meine Vermutung ist, weil der Asgard am Deckel keinen Lüfter hat sammelt sich da die warme Luft zwischen Netzteil und Laufwerk und kann nirgens entweichen. Von daher werde ich bald zum Cooler Master c690 II Advanced wechseln, vllt auch zu dem neuen AntecV2 Six hundred. Der hats mir echt angetan!


----------



## Old-Man (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

Ich verwende den Freezer 13 auf einem Hexacore 1055T. Die CPU kömmt nicht über 40°, reale Temperatur. Der Lüfter bläst durch die Lamellen des Kühlers, er saugt nicht, wichtig bei der Montage. Da er mittlererweile korrekt installiert ist, kühlt er auch zusätzlich meinen Ötzi auf 30° runter.



> 5. Würde der Kühler meinen schönen ripjaws im weg sein ?? (2x2gb)


Darauf solltest du schon achten, ist der Grund warum ich auf den Mugen2 RevB umsteige.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

das antec hab ich auch schon entdeckt aber das ist halt dann auch wieder eine preisklasse drüber.

mfg alex


----------



## elohim (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

Schau dich mal bei enermax Lüftern um, die haben gute LED Lüfter.

Beim Megahalems musst du beachten, dass du ein extra AMD Kit für 12€ dazukaufen müsstest... 
du kannst da aber die Richtung des Kühlers frei wählen.
Die beiliegende Wärmeleitpaste ist sehr gut. 
Die Ripjaws müssten passen, ich bin mir aber grad auch nicht 100% sicher.

pS: Das Antec sieht irgendwie nach Playmobil aus


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

ripjaws müssten passen. steht auch im internet.
Muss ich dieses amd kit kaufen ?? Was bringt es ??

Da würde sich aber ein anderer kühler mehr lohnen oder ?? Um das geld für das zubehör was ich beim megahalem noch brauch kann ich mir nen noctua kaufen.

Wenn ich jetzt sag ich will nicht mehr wie 40 euro ausgeben. Was würde ich da bekommen. Bekomme ich nur den mugen 2 um dieses geld. (vom P/L her)

mfg alex


----------



## elohim (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

jo du brauchst das Kit um den montieren zu können, der ist von Haus aus nur für Intel...

bis 40€:

Mugen 2
Ninja 3
Xigmatek Thor's Hammer
Gelid Tranquillo
EKL Brocken
EKL Nordwand
Cooltek Coolforce 1


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 für AMD 955 BE*

bin heute auf diesen Kühler gestoßen und wollte euch fragen was ihr von dem haltet ??

http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&GID=39&MID=41&ArtNr=24683

mfg alex


----------

